# application libé Ipad



## normafnor (20 Mai 2012)

bonjour
obligé de réinstaller l'appli libé qui  chargeait de moins en moins bien sur mon Ipad I ère génération... du coup c'est carrément l'application qui ne se charge plus du tout (roue denté puis fermeture ) 
impossible de télécharger le quotidien désormais (rageant quand on est abonné)
contacté le service répond très rapidement que le problème est connu et que tout est fait pour y répondre rapidement, en fait sur l'app store, il semble qu'à peu près toutes les génération d Ipad sont touchées par les dysfonctionnement de l'app
quelqu'un a t'il trouvé une solution?
merci


----------

